# .Recon Rope Length/Type/Thickness



## engineerjack (Feb 21, 2019)

I've tried searching the forums, internet, and YouTube - but I can't find the exact kind of rope I need to buy to practice knot tying for the BRC/BRPC.

Does anyone remember?

I would like to know the length, type, and thickness.

An Amazon link or link to a store would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Feb 22, 2019)

Static Kernmantle rope cut into 12-15 foot lengths. They’re about 11mm in diameter and 6,500lb test.

Reference the HRST publication for knots. Find a paraloft on whatever base youre on and ask for a “sling rope.”


----------



## Teufel (Feb 22, 2019)

It's rope. Don't overthink it.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 22, 2019)

Agree with @Teufel … you're going to have to tie knots in everything, so practice on everything from paracord to 3" sisal to laid or braided.  learn how they all react to being bent and rolled.


----------



## SwimRunLift (Feb 24, 2019)

Not that it is really important but my rope is 11.5” in length and like .8” in thickness.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 24, 2019)

SwimRunLift said:


> Not that it is really important but my rope is 11.5” in length and like .8” in thickness.


You must have been very popular in high school.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 24, 2019)

I think I took a chunk out of my tongue biting my comment back.


----------



## SwimRunLift (Feb 24, 2019)

medicchick said:


> I think I took a chunk out of my tongue biting my comment back.


I was issued the rope and thought it was relevant to his question.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 24, 2019)

SwimRunLift said:


> I was issued the rope and thought it was relevant to his question.


I see you haven't been around enough to join us in the gutter yet...

And is that what the kids are calling it now?


----------



## SwimRunLift (Feb 24, 2019)

medicchick said:


> I see you haven't been around enough to join us in the gutter yet...
> 
> And is that what the kids are calling it now?


Ha, it makes sense now. That somehow went over my head. And I call myself a Marine?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 24, 2019)

SwimRunLift said:


> Ha, it makes sense now. That somehow went over my head. And I call myself a Marine?


Never self-deprecate here. We are always under the microscope, they hate us....they want to be us....always deflect and attack!
Fucking boot.


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 24, 2019)

I thought this was just one long elaborate enuendo and everyone involved knew it...


----------



## PDL (Feb 25, 2019)

Out of interest, what knots are you required to learn?


----------



## SwimRunLift (Feb 25, 2019)

PDL said:


> Out of interest, what knots are you required to learn?


There are twelve knots you are taught in BRPC.

JOINING:
Square knot
Water tape
Double sheets bend

ANCHORING:
Bowline around an object
Four finger prusiks secured with a bowline
Clove hitch

MIDDLE OF THE LINE:
Bowline on a bite
Figure eight loop

SPECIALTY:
Directional figure eights
Safety line
Repel seat

I can’t think of the last specialty knot at the moment.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Feb 26, 2019)

Triple Bowline?


----------



## SwimRunLift (Feb 26, 2019)

The Hate Ape said:


> Triple Bowline?


No, that one is no longer taught.
It’s the ‘round turn two half hitches’ that I forgot.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 26, 2019)

I learned all those in Sea Explorers. Except the rappel seat. That one I learned from the Army.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 26, 2019)

SwimRunLift said:


> Ha, it makes sense now. That somehow went over my head. And I call myself a Marine?



Have you been through BRPC yet? Why don't you get verified, bro?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm guessing the "repel seat" is the Swiss seat?


----------



## x SF med (Feb 28, 2019)

Bah...  where's the butterfly knot?


----------

